# APIC errors and hotplug woes

## WizzleyPete

Hey everyone.  I have two questions.  The first is this:

I added hotplug to my default runlevel, and when I boot into the machine, it starts loading a module for a PCI device that I don't want the module loaded for, and it produces a lot of error messages to boot.  I'd like to disable PCI hotplugging and only use it for firewire/USB and the like.  Is there a way to disable PCI hotplugging?

The second question is this:

I had to use the kernel option 'noapic' to get my network card to work.  However, this causes a whole bunch of errors to flash across the screen indicating the following:

APIC Error on CPU0: 40(40)

That happens so many times, even when I am shutting down, and it doesn't make for a pleasant visual experience when instead I'd like to be seeing my services either starting up or shutting down.  Any ideas?  I can't use APIC, but I also need to get rid of the errors.  Thanks in advance.

James

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WizzleyPete,

You can fix both of these problems with a kernel rebuild.

Do a make xconfig (if you have X), otherwise a make menuconfig.

Choose Hotplug.

On the hotplug sub menu turn off PCI. (There are two items there)

I've forgotten where you turn off APIC but its there somewhere.

You can also add no-apic to your kernel command line (after the root= entry)

to do the same thing. As in root=/dev/hda5 no-apic

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## MasquedAvenger

Actually, not true.  I've tried this, and it doesn't work.  Here is a solution.  Go to the /etc/hotplug directory, and issue the following command:

mv /etc/hotplug/pci.rc /etc/hotplug/pci.rc.backup

The init script only executes any files ending in .rc, and the .rc.backup file will be ignored.  This kept it from trying to load modules for all the cards I wanted to have total control over and it works like a charm  :Smile: 

An answer to the second question is this:

I'll be you had SMP enabled in the kernel.  I had the same problem.  Disable SMP, and you will no longer recieve those errors when you use the 'noapic' option.  Hope this helps  :Smile: 

----------

## abarlam

append noapic to kernel boot options

----------

